# Cinema Ninjas Hired by Movie Theater



## Big Don (Sep 13, 2012)

[h=1]Cinema Ninjas Hired by Movie Theater to Discipline Patrons Who Talk During Film[/h] 					 																					 																															
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 													Neetzan Zimmerman
Gawker Excerpt:
* 

 																			 One movie theater in London believes it has found the ultimate solution to inconsiderate filmgoers: Sic ninjas on them.
 The Prince Charles Cinema in Leicester Square has joined forces with Morphsuits  a manufacturer of skin-tight zentai  suits  to launch an army of volunteer "cinema ninjas" who get to watch  the movie for free in exchange for donning a black body suit and  pouncing on misbehaving moviegoers from behind the cinema's shadows.
 The "ninja taskforce" stunt has been met with critical acclaim, and was recently picked up by two other British movie theaters.
END EXCERPT
Now, I want to be a ninja. I am so printing this out and taking it to every theater in town.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 14, 2012)

sounds funny but i could see that going very wrong..

if someone 'pounced' on me in a dark theatre id probably 'defend' myself


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2012)

How old are you, *SuperFLY*?  It's just that that is the kind of reply I'd've come up with when I was younger and more full of vim and vinegar.  These days if someone pounced on me in a cinema my reactions would either be:

1) {Channelling Terry Thomas} "Hellloooo!" if the pouncer was a pretty girl{/channel}
2) Exclaim "Do you mind?!  Where are your manners?  English don't you know!"

To weed out the bad reactions I suggest cutting out the Ninja stunt and just taser those who can't keep quiet or insist on checking their phone light every ten minutes.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> To weed out the bad reactions I suggest cutting out the Ninja stunt and just taser those who can't keep quiet or insist on checking their phone light every ten minutes.


Now, that REALLY makes me want the job!


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 14, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> How old are you, *SuperFLY*?  It's just that that is the kind of reply I'd've come up with when I was younger and more full of vim and vinegar.  These days if someone pounced on me in a cinema my reactions would either be:
> 
> 1) {Channelling Terry Thomas} "Hellloooo!" if the pouncer was a pretty girl{/channel}
> 2) Exclaim "Do you mind?!  Where are your manners?  English don't you know!"


i am knocking on 31, so hardly a young pup anymore.

you seem to have taken my comment to mean violence, wonder what a psychologist would make of that  heh

i simply meant as i said. 'defend' myself. be that shouting at the person asking them 'what the *ahem* do they think they're doing?' much as your 2nd option, push them away or more likely a combination of the 2. i certainly wouldnt react violently, im not a violent person even when i was younger.. the point im trying to make is many people would react violently and as said.. that would end every badly.

of course if the pouncer is a tasty young girlie my reaction would be different but im presuming it wouldnt be

im just playing devils advocate here, if there was someone or a group of someones chatting away, messing about with their phone the whole film, etc.. then id probably find it rather funny if a bunch of spandex clad 'ninjas' jumped on them but as said, i can see it going very wrong if they jump on someone that takes it the wrong way, and lets face it. if you're going to be anti-social and disturb people in a cinema then id imagine you'd be more likely to react badly to the situation. and yes by that i do mean violently.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 14, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Now, I want to be a ninja. I am so printing this out and taking it to every theater in town.



Uh Don, have you seen what a zentai suit looks like?  Now I've never met you, but I'm betting that you tend toward the classic kenpo physique rather than size: waif, and if so, I am not sure that is something anyone needs or wants to see.....


----------



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Uh Don, have you seen what a zentai suit looks like?  Now I've never met you, but I'm betting that you tend toward the classic kenpo physique rather than size: waif, and if so, I am not sure that is something anyone needs or wants to see.....



I'm not fat, I'm big boned! 
My sifu calls us "Full Figured"


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd volunteer!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2012)

Big Don said:


> *&#8216;Cinema Ninjas&#8217; Hired by Movie Theater to Discipline Patrons Who Talk During Film*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listening to Free Beer and Hot Wings again I see 

Heard this this morning and I was wondering why they did not have a job like this when I was a young pup of 31


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 15, 2012)

The actor Vincent Price used to recount how he'd go to cinemas showing his horror films, sit behind a couple of young ladies and after the film was over tap them on the shoulder to ask if they enjoyed the film, he didn't say what happened after they fainted though.


----------

